# Where is @tclem?



## Nature Man (Sep 13, 2019)

@Tclem has vanished from the members list. Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 13, 2019)

Last seen 6-10-2019 profile page is still here.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 13, 2019)

he's been busy with the new baby, and life. He's still posting a ton on fb....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Sep 13, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> he's been busy with the new baby, and life. He's still posting a ton on fb....



and Instagram

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 13, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> Last seen 6-10-2019 profile page is still here.


I couldn't find him under the Members section. Chuck


----------



## Tclem (Sep 30, 2019)

I’m around. Forgot my password and then just hadn’t logged in but glad to know somebody thinking about me lol

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 30, 2019)

Tclem said:


> I’m around. Forgot my password and then just hadn’t logged in but glad to know somebody thinking about me lol


We are always thinkin about you but the thoughts are never good ones....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Sep 30, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> We are always thinkin about you but the thoughts are never good ones....


I’ll talk to you about that comment tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 30, 2019)

Tclem said:


> I’ll talk to you about that comment tomorrow


Oooops

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

